# Lost Crusaders' Tunnels Found Near Palace on Malta



## Blake Bowden (Mar 27, 2009)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/03/090325-malta-tunnels-crusaders.html


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 27, 2009)

They are going to find our super secret Templar treasure. We have to get it out of there and take it to Roslyn Chapel!


----------



## LRG (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the find.

The Nights of Malta Degree was and awe


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 28, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> They are going to find our super secret Templar treasure. We have to get it out of there and take it to Roslyn Chapel!



I simply love posts like these.


----------

